# first leo hatchling this year



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

Got up this morning & checked the incubator & found this little beauty. :no1:










Incubated for female so will presume its a she for the time being. Her mother was a 2 year old Ruby Eye'd Jungle Tremper Albino Het RAPTOR, and the father is an albino jungle enigma het mack snow & RAPTOR, (or something like that - bit of allsorts), who we bred last year. (incidentally the dad doesnt display any enigma symptoms whatsoever except for one instance of staring at the sky when he was born - otherwise i wouldnt have bred him)

Quite what that makes this lil lady i have no idea but she's pretty & looks quite big for a few hours old (compared to how her dad looked at least - i'll be weighing her when i get back home), and like her mum, looks to have one full ruby eclipse eye (not the one pictured, obviously)

7 more cooking as we speak & mum is still laying like a goodun, so hopefully plenty of quality leos available soon. 

more pictures will surely follow


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww shes gorgeous!


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks!

Another hatched that evening, and here she is










She's a proper bitey little cow do I can't be sure but she looks like she may also have at least one ruby eye too


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Looks like her lungs are on the outside


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks!

Another hatched that evening, and here she is










She's a proper bitey little cow do I can't be sure but she looks like she may also have at least one ruby eye too


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

Who knows how I managed to post that again!? Bloody 'smart' phones!


----------



## jakedearman (Feb 18, 2010)

Lovely little babies, I had my first ever leopard gecko eggs today!?!


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

congratulations mate

first one is a stunner
will be good to see progress pics of 'her'

the other is nice but in a different way


Daz


----------



## stesbuzz123 (Oct 13, 2010)

first one is boss


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks guys

more pictures will be added this evening

#1 has gone REALLY bright yellow with hints of orange, and with just a speck of pink in the tail, which is otherwise bright white

#2 has gone really dark where all the pinkish bits are, almost a chocolatey brown, and the patern has started breakign up already - like one of the 'lungs' fell off, lol

should have another pair hatch this week i hope. all will be available for sale as soon as i'm happy they're doing everything properly & putting on weight - pm me for details or keep an eye on the classifieds section


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

for those that are interested, as promised, here are a few more pictures of how these two are developing

first one



















and as for the eyes, its now official, both eyes are red, (pic quality aint great, only on a phone & she wont sit still)



















and now for the second one, little sod is well agro, always biting & tail in the air, lol


















and again, lovely red eyes, photographed badly:



















as mentioned, both are for sale very soon, so if you're interested, shout me on the PM

cheers for looking


eddy


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Gorgeous! Have you got pics of the 1st ones parents?


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

both are from the same pairing - we only got decent eggs from 1 of our 2 breeders this year

here is dad:










and i've not got one of mum on my photobucket so i'll have to upload one from home later


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

oops, still havent sorted a pic of the mum, however, hatcling number 3 turned up yesterday morning =D Another lovely nova!


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

eddy said:


> imageoops, still havent sorted a pic of the mum, however, hatcling number 3 turned up yesterday morning =D Another lovely nova!


Very nice but I think that's a raptor not nova!
Unless mum is enigma?


----------



## bignick (Mar 24, 2007)

very nice babies i got my first ever egg cooking away in the incubator so we will have to see what come from it as mum is a normal no hets known as of yet and dad is a hypo no known hets so will have to wait for the little one to come out to see if i have a suprise :2thumb:


but anyway back to your babies congrats :lol2:


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> Very nice but I think that's a raptor not nova!
> Unless mum is enigma?


 
dad is enigma infact, though not showing it except for the fact he's bright as f*ck =D


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

eddy said:


> dad is enigma infact, though not showing it except for the fact he's bright as f*ck =D


Ok. Bt if he's not showing it he's not enigma!

Any enigmas show it.... From the pic it's definitely not an enigma, but a lovely coloured albino....


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

I stand corrected, I always took the dad to be an enigma when he was born because he was blotchy with orangey pink eyes and his dad was one...

In other news, yet another born this morning, straight forward albino as far as I can tell


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

eddy said:


> I stand corrected, I always took the dad to be an enigma when he was born because he was blotchy with orangey pink eyes and his dad was one...
> 
> In other news, yet another born this morning, straight forward albino as far as I can tell
> 
> image


No worries - I wasn't being funny by the way, it's just nice if people know what they have I think! :lol2:

Anyway - congrats on all the hatchlings, I don't even have any eggs yet! :bash:


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

no, i quite agree, these lil blighters have to be sold on, dont wanna be giving out bad info when we shift em. cheers!

you expecting any?

i think we were a bit early coz our house was REALLY REALLY cold over the winter, so as soon as it picked up a little, they were all at it like rabbits, lol up at the glass checkin each other's tanks out & everything though i think they've pretty much laid all the good eggs we're gonna see now till next year, which isnt such a bad thing, coz they have plenty of summer left to fatten back up for the winter. 

need to work on a different pairing next year to give this girl a year off. got a blazing blizzard we're gonna pair up with the same dad i think, or perhaps get another male in speciffically, but not sure what...


----------

